# Pros/Cons of 24" rear wheel w/ 26" front?



## Styme001 (Jul 16, 2006)

I've seen this set-up done several times, but never asked "why?" What are some advantages and disadvantages of running a 24" rear wheel and a 26" front? I was thinking going this route....as I am thinking of going SS...I do mostly all urban/park stuff...Basically, my set up right now is a Haro Extreme 8.*, Rigid Kona Project Jump 2 fork, single ring up front, and 8 cogs in the rear...The XT rear deraileur, if I decide not to go SS, will be changed to a short cage...Would it be weird/bad to go with a 24" rear/26" front set-up? I'm thinking it might be more tossable...and will lighten up the rear(which is kinda heavy now, but heard was bomb-proof)...I'm sure wheelies would be much easier too  what do you think...especially on this type of frame? Good idea? Bad Idea?

BTW, I have Avid mech discs all around so the brakes won't be an issue...Will it?


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

None ! 

your bike will be all choppered out ,no advantage more of a dis-advantage .


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

In my opinion.... it looks Sofa King We Todd Did. But, if you like it, go for it.


----------



## Styme001 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hhhhhhhmmmmmm....Who's worried about looks? Some of the most awesome performing bikes I've seen have looked sooooooo weird...Trials bikes for example look like some sorta prehistoric creture emerging from the water...Anyway, I don't think 2" makes that big of a difference in looks...I'm more interested on performance as a street/urban/park bike...Plus I don't think this looks "Sofa King We Todd Did" at all..










As for "chopper-esque"....don't most bikes with huge front suspension(i.e. DH bikes) look like choppers?


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Styme001 said:


> Hhhhhhhmmmmmm....Who's worried about looks? Some of the most awesome performing bikes I've seen have looked sooooooo weird...Trials bikes for example look like some sorta prehistoric creture emerging from the water...Anyway, I don't think 2" makes that big of a difference in looks...I'm more interested on performance as a street/urban/park bike...Plus I don't think this looks "Sofa King We Todd Did" at all..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, don't take me too seriously.  I just don't like it. But, don't let me stop you!! I'm not sure about the benefits, but I can't imagine it would be much, if any.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Wouldn't going with a smaller wheel in the rear screw up the geometry of the bike. With a urban type set up I figured you'd want more of a steep head angle instead of a more slack angle. I understand DH rigs having this set up for exactly that reason (more slack choppered out angle). But not for an urban rig.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

I used to run this setup. I tacoed the front wheel every ride(no joke). I switched to 24 in the front and could spin way better. The 26 has a bit more of a gyro effect and adds 1 deg. of slack to the HT. 24s are better for urban/park/dj-ing


----------



## Styme001 (Jul 16, 2006)

Sudden_Judgement said:


> I used to run this setup. I tacoed the front wheel every ride(no joke). I switched to 24 in the front and could spin way better. The 26 has a bit more of a gyro effect and adds 1 deg. of slack to the HT. 24s are better for urban/park/dj-ing


Yeah this is what I was looking for....All around it doesn't sound like a good idea.....Especially with a rigid front fork...I'd probably be doing to the same to my front wheel each tiime too....I'll just leave my 26" the way I have it...I guess this is why I bought the DK General Lee 24"


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

From what I have heard is that having a 24"rear and a 26" front is that it gives you better stability and acceralation.


----------



## nrdbomber (Aug 31, 2006)

*yup*



xKREDx said:


> From what I have heard is that having a 24"rear and a 26" front is that it gives you better stability and acceralation.


you've hit the nail on the head. my cowan is pretty stout...but it's amazing how quick it feels. and by the way, i've never had an issue with "tacoing" the wheel as someone mentioned earlier...but then again, sun doublewides aren't known for tacoing.

not all frames are set up to run the ss/disc brakes/24" wheel option. in fact, i had a set of surley large marge rims built up, but the rear would not fit in the frame...go big or go home.


----------



## Styme001 (Jul 16, 2006)

SWEET bike!!!! Good points too....I'm definitely gonna look into whether or not my frame will work with a 24" rear....But now that you mentioned it I haven't seen a 24" rear with cogs b4....Hmmmmm.....I definitely wanna try the set-up out for the acceleration factor and I wanna see what kinda control/feel I'll get. And I'll probably be able to do manuals like it's no one's business but my own...LOL!!


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

It actually makes manualing harder.


----------



## nrdbomber (Aug 31, 2006)

*yup*



Sudden_Judgement said:


> It actually makes manualing harder.


i really hate to say it...but sudden_judgement is right. manualing/wheelies are harder with a 24" wheel out back.


----------



## Product (Jul 26, 2006)

i've seen 24 in the front 26 in the rear too
that seemed odd to me


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

It will slow down your handling, make your bike feel less twichty, it will increase stability because of a lower bottom bracket height. It will bunny hop less easily and manual less easily too.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

this thread boggles my mind.... the unbacked opinion being thrown around...


----------



## nrdbomber (Aug 31, 2006)

*hmm*



BikeSATORI said:


> this thread boggles my mind.... the unbacked opinion being thrown around...


and yet i'm the only one with a 26/24 setup who's shown a picture, or talked from experience, as i actually own a bike with this setup.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

nrdbomber said:


> and yet i'm the only one with a 26/24 setup who's shown a picture, or talked from experience, as i actually own a bike with this setup.


Ahem, I have one too...and iv'e been ridden for 15yrs...and merry christmas.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

ill be running that setup soon...........all I need is the 24" rim for the rear (Double Track)


----------



## nrdbomber (Aug 31, 2006)

*nice*



Sudden_Judgement said:


> Ahem, I have one too...and iv'e been ridden for 15yrs...and merry christmas.


nice one! what fork is that you're running?

i meant no hate toward you...just the comment about "unbacked opinions" in this forum...when i can actually back mine up from experience.

i believe that you have the experience to back up opinions...so what are your opinions about the 24" in the rear?


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

nrdbomber said:


> you've hit the nail on the head. my cowan is pretty stout...but it's amazing how quick it feels. and by the way, i've never had an issue with "tacoing" the wheel as someone mentioned earlier...but then again, sun doublewides aren't known for tacoing.
> 
> not all frames are set up to run the ss/disc brakes/24" wheel option. in fact, i had a set of surley large marge rims built up, but the rear would not fit in the frame...go big or go home.


That Cowan is sick.......haven't seen one has nice as yours in a while.


----------



## Styme001 (Jul 16, 2006)

nice bikes!!! So basically you guys went with this set-up for more control and better acceleration...Manuals will be harder, I get that now...Hmmmm...I'm still torn...I'm gonan have to weigh my options and my needs......thanks for all your info...and again SWEET bikes!!!


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

nrdbomber said:


> nice one! what fork is that you're running?
> 
> i meant no hate toward you...just the comment about "unbacked opinions" in this forum...when i can actually back mine up from experience.
> 
> i believe that you have the experience to back up opinions...so what are your opinions about the 24" in the rear?


I love the 24" in the rear, but if you look closely you'll notice it's a 24" specific frame. It's specially made for 24/26 setup, I sometimes swap out the 26" for a 24" when I ride park, because our trannys are a little small for the big wheel. It has awsome geo with 24" in the front too. Super responsive! That pic is of the same bike, but heres mine, I got some upgades(going with DJ3), but I have the 24" on in the pic


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

Styme001 said:


> nice bikes!!! So basically you guys went with this set-up for more control and better acceleration...Manuals will be harder, I get that now...Hmmmm...I'm still torn...I'm gonan have to weigh my options and my needs......thanks for all your info...and again SWEET bikes!!!


Well, I have one more suggestion, with experince:thumbsup: , If you get a 24" specific frame, then put a 26" up front, you will have the best of both worlds! Super stable, Fast acelleration, even easier manuals then with 26/26, and it will smooth out rough stuff better than a 24".

Just my 2 cents


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> this thread boggles my mind.... the unbacked opinion being thrown around...


As we're both using the same single speed ratio and drop out types, I tried it on my 416 with a 24'' General Issue rim with a hookworm on it. My bike handled like crap, it is accelerate quite fast though. Couldn't bunny hop too much(was it because of wheel size, wheel weight(they are heavy bastards at 850g a rim and a 1000g tire, or bb height?) But yeah, I speak from experience.


----------



## Styme001 (Jul 16, 2006)

Sudden_Judgement said:


> Well, I have one more suggestion, with experince:thumbsup: , If you get a 24" specific frame, then put a 26" up front, you will have the best of both worlds! Super stable, Fast acelleration, even easier manuals then with 26/26, and it will smooth out rough stuff better than a 24".
> 
> Just my 2 cents


Hehehe....I do have a 24" DK General Lee :thumbsup:


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

Styme001 said:


> Hehehe....I do have a 24" DK General Lee :thumbsup:


Me too, the 05 black model! I put a 80mm travel fork on the front and it is awsome, 100mm will rake it out a bit much for my liking(using a 26"), but I did put my boxxer on there once for kicks and did some drops, hehehe I know pretty stupid.


----------

